# Motherboard Ethernet Controller Treiber? Woher?



## bigfella (10. März 2007)

Hallo, 

habe folgendes Problem.
Habe mir über Ebay folgendes Mainboard ersteigert:

 	845PE Max2 ( MS-6704 Version 2.0 )

Leider fehlte die Treibercd.
Nach der Windows XP Pro Installation wird im Gerätemanager Audio-, Ethernet- und Raidcontroller nicht erkannt.

Hab auf der MSI nach solchen Treibern schon gesucht, jedoch nicht fündig geworden.
Was kann ich nun machen das ich die beiden Sachen dennoch zum Laufen bringe?

Gibts da vielleicht einen "Universaltreiber"?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. März 2007)

Hast du SP2 installiert? Falls nicht könnte das eventuell schon helfen.
Oder probier mal das MSI Liveupdate http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=276&Seite=Programme


----------



## bigfella (11. März 2007)

Also ich hab 2 Partionen.
Einmal Vista und eben einmal XP Pro.
Unter Vista wird das Mainboard samt Netzwerk-Onboardchip erkannt.
Deshalb kann ich auf surfen.

Jedoch unter XP nicht. 
Kann also unter XP auch kein Liveupdate von MSI durchführen. 
Hab das ja auch schon probiert 

Deswegen bräuchte ich am besten wohl n Image von der MSI CD....
Bzw. halt das passende File...

Könnte mir da jemand helfen?
Hat da jemand evtl sogar das gleiche Board

Vielen Dank


----------



## gorim (11. März 2007)

Das INF-Update schon probiert?
http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=276&Seite=Treiber

Allerdings gibt es zwei verschiedene Boards mit der Bezeichnung.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## bigfella (11. März 2007)

Ja, hab ich auch schon installiert und neu gestartet.
Funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------

